# Gaggia classic shower screen holder upgrade



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

So I'm thinking about upgrading the shower screen holder to the brass holder and getting a upgraded shower screen. My question is what is the purpose of the brass screen holder as I do not have e a clue in the difference between the OME part and the upgrade brass

Any info and advice would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Easier to clean, more thermal mass, better look, worse water distribution.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

L&R said:


> Easier to clean, more thermal mass, better look, worse water distribution.


Do you mean better water distribution or did you actually mean worse. Just wanted to check


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It is a distribution disc / block. It does not corrode as the OE alloy one does. Some members find it does not distribute the water as well.

Still a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I actually mean worse.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Thanks and just wanted to clarify as I would of thought a upgraded part would have been better lol

So is there a way to improve distribution like drilling extra holes in the plate or would buying a upgrade shower screen just as good

People seem to say the IMS screens are the best. In that case witch would be better the woven screen, the precision or the competition screen

Again thanks for the help and advice


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Sam_d said:


> Thanks and just wanted to clarify as I would of thought a upgraded part would have been better lol
> 
> So is there a way to improve distribution like drilling extra holes in the plate or would buying a upgrade shower screen just as good
> 
> ...


The 200μm screen is easier to clean as it's a single sheet instead of a plate sandwiched between gauze.

For some unknown reason, the holes in the brass dispersion blocks are slightly smaller diameter than the OE alu one. I haven't found it too much of a problem personally but others have drilled them out a bit.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

The original holes in the alu shower plate are like funnels, the brass ones are just holes.

These are really well made yet the price is overkill.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brass-or-Aluminium-Shower-Plate-Holder-Diffuser-for-Gaggia-Classic-Bonus-Screws/252759400071?hash=item3ad9a25e87:m:mIbLRVS6Zz86qvuNgj6cUJQ


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

Tidaka sells a SS one in Europe.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

I guess your in Australia?? As that's where it's posted from. You can get them for like £12 plus free shipping from with in the UK

I have seen some with 4 holes and some with 6 for the water I'm guessing the plate with 6 holes would be better then the plate with 4 holes


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

dev said:


> Tidaka sells a SS one in Europe.


Is that someone on this fourm??


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Sam_d said:


> I have seen some with 4 holes and some with 6 for the water I'm guessing the plate with 6 holes would be better then the plate with 4 holes


I'm going on memory but I think the 6 hole dispersion plates are ussed in commercial gaggia machines (almost definately plumbed in & with rotary pumps). I've seen one a while ago (possivly ebay) that came with a couple of blanking plugs to convert to 4 hole but have no idea what problems you may have running 6 holes on a classic.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> I'm going on memory but I think the 6 hole dispersion plates are ussed in commercial gaggia machines (almost definately plumbed in & with rotary pumps). I've seen one a while ago (possivly ebay) that came with a couple of blanking plugs to convert to 4 hole but have no idea what problems you may have running 6 holes on a classic.


That's kinda interesting I have seen plates with 6holes advertised for the gaggia classic I'm surprised they would be sold if they were to cause a problem

But as stated further up people don't seem to be happy with the proformance of the plate with 4 holes and have drilled extra holes I'm guessing to aide in flow and distribution of water of to the shower screen maybe


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Sam_d said:


> That's kinda interesting I have seen plates with 6holes advertised for the gaggia classic I'm surprised they would be sold if they were to cause a problem
> 
> But as stated further up people don't seem to be happy with the proformance of the plate with 4 holes and have drilled extra holes I'm guessing to aide in flow and distribution of water of to the shower screen maybe


While I'm happy with my unmodified 4 hole brass plate & 200μm screen (both from the espresso shop), I only have a OE alu plate coupled with a blocked shower screen (it'd been on so long the screw had rusted in so had to get destructive to remove) to compare it to. I also set the OPV at the same time which will have had an effect too. In short, too many adjustments at the same time means I haven't the foggiest what did what but the taste improved. Fitting a PID had a far greater impact though.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> While I'm happy with my unmodified 4 hole brass plate & 200μm screen (both from the espresso shop), I only have a OE alu plate coupled with a blocked shower screen (it'd been on so long the screw had rusted in so had to get destructive to remove) to compare it to. I also set the OPV at the same time which will have had an effect too. In short, too many adjustments at the same time means I haven't the foggiest what did what but the taste improved. Fitting a PID had a far greater impact though.


I have one the pressure gauge floating around on the fourm coming soon so I'm going to adjust the OVP to around 10bar then look at changing the shower screen and holder as the holder is in a kinda beaten up dank looking state, also want to take to boiler out and change all o-rings, group seal and possibly the 2 temp sensors as I don't know the history of the machine bought off a random and was told it's not been used much at all ect ect

As for a PID I dunno weather I want to do this as it can be quite an expensive DIY and doesn't add to much on the the re sale value

I would be looking to sell the classic and move up to a single or Dule boiler with a PID form factory unless I get to know someone in my area with a classic and PID and can show me a notable difference to put me off a big possibly expensive upgrade

But I doubt that will happen lol


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

Sam_d said:


> Is that someone on this fourm??


https://www.tidaka.net/de/zubehoer/duschplatten-wasserverteiler/jetzt-neue-version-aus-edelstahl-wasserverteiler-duschplatte-gaggia-haushaltsmaschinen-v2a.html


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

dev said:


> https://www.tidaka.net/de/zubehoer/duschplatten-wasserverteiler/jetzt-neue-version-aus-edelstahl-wasserverteiler-duschplatte-gaggia-haushaltsmaschinen-v2a.html


Wow that's expensive but it is stainless steel I suppose just a shame it's in Germany not the UK

Has anyone installed one of these 6hole stainless steel shower screen holder in to there gaggia classic I would like some feed back on it also if anyone knows if there's a difference between putting the 4 hole plate in or the 6 hole plate if anyone has any info as people are saying they think the 6 hole plate is primarily for the commercial gaggia appliance

Thanks again


----------



## batkovan (Nov 2, 2018)

Sam_d said:


> ..I would like some feed back on it also if anyone knows if there's a difference between putting the 4 hole plate in or the 6 hole plate if anyone has any info as people are saying they think the 6 hole plate is primarily for the commercial gaggia appliance
> 
> Thanks again


I kinda expiremented with a brass shower plate with 4 holes. Having no jetbraker I find the water distribution on the puck on gaggia even with IMS precision screen not optimal - the stock showerplate 'digged' in 4 spots on the puck >>










The holes on the brass one are smaller diameter >>










decided to enlarge them(believe it was 5mm)










completed>>










But the digging on those 4 exact spots didn't stop so I've drilled 3 more holes







>>










why 7 not 8 - well because the water outlet from the group above the showerplate is exactly or near this (currently nonexisting) 8th hole - so if you drill there the water will come only through that hole(I've tryed it).

Not perfect but at least it is not digging in those 4 spots >>










If you ask me buy the one with more holes, or drill it yourself.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

I called up the gaggia service center in Nottingham and apparently there's no difference in the 4-6 holed plate nether of them increase or decrease flow rate apparently but the 6holed plate is primarily for the commercial machines although there's no difference in installing on a domestic machine so I done understand why they don't just advertised it as a domestic upgrade part or a commercial stock part.

As stated on this post the tech guy said it's installed as an upgrade for better thermal stability and heat retention at the group head, easier to clean and doesn't corrode like the alloy plate

No just got to find out weather the IMS 35 woven or 200 micron shower screen is best and advantage in one or the other

It's crazy how much learning there is

Thanks again for all the help and advice


----------



## drmarc (Mar 4, 2018)

batkovan said:


> I kinda expiremented with a brass shower plate with 4 holes. Having no jetbraker I find the water distribution on the puck on gaggia even with IMS precision screen not optimal - the stock showerplate 'digged' in 4 spots on the puck >>


I also have the brass dispersion plate, and I see exactly the same thing. 4 divots in the puck which line up to the 4 holes in the brass. It's funny, but I never really clocked it until I saw your picture! I might try drilling mine out like you have and see if that helps.


----------



## batkovan (Nov 2, 2018)

I kinda messed up my comment a bit, the showerplate that did that on the puck was the brass one not the stock one. Then I tried to revert the design to the stock one enlarging the holes - the effect was not so pronounced but definitely still there and lastly I drilled the 3 extra holes. At that point I was even considering making it swiss cheese like







to get rid of that effect but I found it enough satisfying and stoped there.

You have for a given pressure say 9 bars(if you have set the opv so) a constant flowrate coming from the outlet of the group. Size and count of the holes on the showerplate will have effect on the pressure of that incoming water - with smaller size and count the watter will "blast" to some degree into the puck.


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

What size is recommended to drill the brass dispersion plate?


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Badgerman said:


> What size is recommended to drill the brass dispersion plate?


I think a few posts further up some one said they drilled them out to 5mm


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The aluminium dispersion plate does have tapered holes, the holes on the lower (outlet) face are 4 mm.

If you add more holes OR enlarge the existing ones it will change the flow rate through the disp / plate. This could impact on the pressure

at the puck from the pump ( water having easier / freer passage.

Will it affect the taste ????????.

For a 6 hole plate to have the same outlet area as a 4 hole it would need 6 X 3.26 mm holes

As the plates are die cast the tapered holes are probably part of the release design from the mould.


----------



## Egglet (Apr 16, 2014)

So another forum member has very kindly pointed me to this thread after missing it on my initial search.

I was about to purchase the brass 4 hole one but also looked and thought the holes looked a little difference. A person on the q+a section on the espresso shop suggested that the smaller holes were to slow down water flow. I do wonder if the funnel effect had any effect on reducing the velocity that the water hit the screen?. Still gonna go for it as it looks fun to play around with.

The measurements on my original alu one from a 2006 machine are 3.5mm to 4.5mm taper with a depth of 13mm with 4.5mm facing the shower screen. From what I can see its a gradual taper down the entire way, and as some user pointed out likely during the molding process to aid release. The only alternative i see instead of drilling 4-5mm the whole way through is to use a set of jeweller's files and slowly enlarge the whole manually at an angle of 4.4degrees. unless someone made a jig for it it'd be hard getting that one right.

Egglet.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Egglet said:


> Awesome yes that does answer my question. must've skipped it when I was trying to find threads on it.
> 
> Thanks for your help! Egglet.


I have seen tapered drill bits if this is something you would want to look into

I'm a builder so I have come across them before there actually pretty good and depending on the kind you go for you can get a fully tapered hole or a slightly tapered and stepped hole. I would be interested in hearing the results of using one of these tapered drill bits.

Only problem can be the price some are dirt cheat and others are hell'ish expensive

Just thought you might be interested in hearing this as using jewellers files wouldn't be the best and repeatable idea lol


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Also I was replying to your post on another thread realised copy and pasted hear and forgot to change the "quote" so sorry if you find it a little confusing that I have managed to quote you from another thread haha


----------



## light87 (Oct 4, 2013)

I have seen that acutally there are 2 type of the inox shower wersion, one with smaller holes for water and another one with bigger holes for water and even a a surface shallow where water can flow. Is anyone ver tried with one with bigger holes?


----------



## light87 (Oct 4, 2013)

The shower is this one:

Do you know if it would fit the Classic group head?


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

light87 said:


> The shower is this one:
> 
> Do you know if it would fit the Classic group head?


 https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk advises which fits which product


----------



## Alan8 (Oct 27, 2021)

Hello,

Have been reading through the threads about some upgrades for the Gaggia Classic. I've just managed to get the older one was looking at the easier/cheaper options.

The shower plate physically seems fine although a bit dirty if thats the right word. I have cleaned it as best i can. The shower screen i would like replace and see there is talk of the IMS one but then someone mentions a 200μm screen and that it is easier to clean.

Can someone send me a link to what this 200μm screen is and where i can get it. Is it a better option that the IMS one?

Thank you


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

Alan8 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Have been reading through the threads about some upgrades for the Gaggia Classic. I've just managed to get the older one was looking at the easier/cheaper options.
> 
> ...


 I might have the wrong end of the stick here but 200um is the thickness of the mesh puck screens many people are using, so are you referring to those? Shades of coffee sell them. They sit on top of your puck after tamping and ensure the water gets dispersed more evenly over the puck.

I'm going to try a puck screen before trying to change my stock shower screen as I watched many videos of the different screens installed and none of them seemed significantly better than the other. Having a puck screen in place should hopefully stop certain parts of the puck saturating faster as the headspace fills.


----------



## Alan8 (Oct 27, 2021)

@newdent Thanks for the reply. Had no idea you get a puck screen..im just starting out here so there loads to understand.

I would be interested in how you get on with this then as was going to replace my shower screen and my Gaggia Classic I just bought and need to learn how to get the best from it.


----------

